# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  ARTAS Vs. NeoGraft  The Reality Behind The Debate

## tbtadmin

When it comes to hair transplant surgery, the number one question that Spencer Kobren receives from physicians entering the field is Which machine is best for my practice, the ARTAS or the NeoGraft? While the […]

More...

----------


## Delphi

If you read this Spencer, I took your advice and stayed away from the forum for months. I have to admit that it felt good, but I missed some of the interaction. I have been watching the shows and I'm glad you are back to doing them weekly! This was a great one!

----------


## bells

> If you read this Spencer, I took your advice and stayed away from the forum for months. I have to admit that it felt good, but I missed some of the interaction. I have been watching the shows and I'm glad you are back to doing them weekly! This was a great one!


  why did he advise you stay awy from forums?

----------

